# garage ok for dog?



## Bengalfang (Jun 10, 2011)

So I read in another stickied thread on here that there is no stupid questions so please don't yell at me if I ask or say something ignorant. I have never owned a dog before.

I am thinking of adopting a dog from the humane society and I have one sort of picked out. The dog is 5 yrs old and listed as a golden retreiver border collie mix. I am not sure if that's right because they often guess on the breed. I've met the dog and he is very friendly and playful. 

So here is the main question for right now. 

I leave for work around 730 and return around 530 or 6. I am worried about where I can keep the dog while I am away. I live in a town house and have a large 2 car tandem garage. Could I keep him in there while I am gone? I live in florida and it can get hot.... I wouldn't mind leaving him in the house but I rather not have it torn apart. 

Thanks in advance. 

Todd


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

A garage that gets too hot is not ideal at all...Can you crate train your dog so he can stay in the house while you are away?...Also, that is quite awhile to be without a potty break...Can someone stop in & let him out to break it up?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there away to keep the garage cool? If so then it should be fine with a place to sleep and some chew toys or something. I should ask if your the only one that uses the garage. You would hate for someone to let your dog get out. If the garage wont work then i would get a crate and keep your dog in the house where he can stay cool in the hot weather. You said that the dog is 5 years old. You might be able to just leave him free in the house.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't say a dog is right for you at this point. That's nearly twelve hours you're gone out of the house, not including the hours you're sleeping, eating, running errands, and otherwise don't want to be busy exercising a dog which, if they have the breeds correct, will have a TON of energy and will need a TON of exercise and stimulation every single day. But even a low-energy breeds needs more attention a day than you can provide with those hours. That's not fair to a dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We only yell at people who think they already know everything, and those people don't ask questions.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Another reason to not keep him in the garage -- anti-freeze. It's very poisonous for dogs. It also has a sweet taste, so dogs will lick it up. Not sure I would want to keep my dog in a place where I store anti-freeze and where some might leak out of my car onto the floor.

I second the crate. Or you can designate a room in the house and dog-proof it as much as possible. 

Q: Do you know the dog's history? How do you know the house would be torn apart? Any known problems being left alone at home? If so, you might want to consider finding another dog if you don't have the time to put in a lot of time and effort getting him to be comfortable alone at home.


----------



## Bengalfang (Jun 10, 2011)

I can probably crate train him. Would that be a permanent thing or is that only in the beginning? Is that too long of a time without a potty break? My friend has a lab and a **** hound and they are left at home for around that time everyday and they are ok. If that timeframe is not acceptable I will lean towards not adopting a dog. I don't want to be unfair to any animal.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

That is a very long time for a dog to go without a potty break...Can you hire someone to stop in & walk him?


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Bengalfang said:


> I can probably crate train him. Would that be a permanent thing or is that only in the beginning? Is that too long of a time without a potty break? My friend has a lab and a **** hound and they are left at home for around that time everyday and they are ok. If that timeframe is not acceptable I will lean towards not adopting a dog. I don't want to be unfair to any animal.


Well, that really depends on what your idea of "okay" is. Would you be able to walk the dog for an hour immediately before you leave, then for another hour immediately when you get back, in any weather? Where would you fit in training? When would you take him out to socialize (outside of walks)? These are all the things you need to plan out BEFORE you bring a dog into your home. Before you do anything, I would definitely recommend writing out your daily schedule - work, meals, your own hobbies - and plan where this dog would fit in. What you're willing to sacrifice, and what you aren't, and whether that leaves enough time for the dog.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

You'll find lots of different opinions on that. IMO, a mature dog that is comfortable being left alone is fine for that amount of time. It's ideal if someone can come home in the middle of the day to give the dog a little attention and a potty break, but dogs are fine without it. Or, you can mix it up a little and take the dog to daycare every so often or leave him with a friend or family member for the day. Some people literally dog share - one person who is home during the day takes the dog for the day and the other takes the dog at night.

The important thing is the dog's safety and comfort. A hot garage or a house with things he can get into (garbage, socks, etc.) would not be good. Which is why a lot of people recommend crating or penning when left home alone.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I lived in Fl for many years. A garage is too hot.

The dog could probably "hold it" for the length of time you are gone, as long as he is healthy. But all dogs will get a upset stomach sometimes and need to go out more often. Also, if the dog ever needs certain meds, they can often increase the amount they need to pee. And as the dog ages, he'll need to go out more frequently.

I'd say wait to get a dog when your situation changes. Or, if you must get one, get a small dog that you can keep inside, and train to use pee pads.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bengalfang said:


> I can probably crate train him. Would that be a permanent thing or is that only in the beginning? Is that too long of a time without a potty break? My friend has a lab and a **** hound and they are left at home for around that time everyday and they are ok. If that timeframe is not acceptable I will lean towards not adopting a dog. I don't want to be unfair to any animal.


11 hours is a long time to be expected to "hold it". I would think anything much over 8 hours is excessive. However, there are options like having a trusted friend or family member come over during the day and walk him, or hiring a dog walker.


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey why don't you leave your dog with a care taker?
If I were at your place, I would have designed a small house for my pup to relax at my home itself.
Even my pet has to live alone when I am out on job.
It was a problem in the start, but now she is used to it. She just need her morning breakfast and evening food on time. Her toilet timings are also fixed. So there is no problem as such.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

prati_miracleworx said:


> Hey why don't you leave your dog with a care taker?
> If I were at your place, I would have designed a small house for my pup to relax at my home itself.
> Even my pet has to live alone when I am out on job.
> It was a problem in the start, but now she is used to it. She just need her morning breakfast and evening food on time. Her toilet timings are also fixed. So there is no problem as such.


Most of us (and I guess not all of us) think there should be a lot more to a dog's life than eating and toileting.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooh this thread makes me feel bad for needing to get rid of my dog walker in a few months  Now I'm all questioning it...

Brady is currently crated 3 days a week from 6 - 4 with a mid-day dog walker coming at 11. However, he will not ALWAYS be crated. Once he is older and I am more confident that he will not potty inside, then he will be allowed more free roam during the day. My mother's 7 y.o. golden retriever has free roam of the house and is home alone for the entire work day, and he does fine...

Gah, now I'm all questioning the dog walker situation...


----------



## scordston511 (Jun 10, 2011)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Well, that really depends on what your idea of "okay" is. Would you be able to walk the dog for an hour immediately before you leave, then for another hour immediately when you get back, in any weather? Where would you fit in training? When would you take him out to socialize (outside of walks)? These are all the things you need to plan out BEFORE you bring a dog into your home. Before you do anything, I would definitely recommend writing out your daily schedule - work, meals, your own hobbies - and plan where this dog would fit in. What you're willing to sacrifice, and what you aren't, and whether that leaves enough time for the dog.


I agree. You should not consider adopting him if you won't be able to allot time to be with him. One of the reasons why you're adopting is to get him out of shelter life. But it seems like nothing has changed since he would still be staying inside the house most of the time.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> My mother's 7 y.o. golden retriever has free roam of the house and is home alone for the entire work day, and he does fine...


My girls have the run of the house and (rarely) it might be for 11 hours at-a-time. (More often 9 hours - 4 days-a-week.) I can't remember the last time one of them had an "accident." Sometimes a shoe or slipper will look like a chew toy, but I'd say that's the fault of the human for leaving it out.

It took them years to get there, though.


----------



## cdj0509 (Jun 10, 2011)

I really don't think leaving a dog for 12 hours is fair at all. They are social animals, if you're away for 12 hours of the day, asleep for 8 hours, and you need to do your own thing at home, your sog isn't going to get a lot of attention, and they also need to go to the toilet during the day as people have already pointed out. My family considered getting a dog for years but we never did because my parents worked 8 hours a day and we decided it wouldn't be fair on the dog. My parents now work at home and we've had our dog for nearly 5 years now.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I know many people with dogs who also work a full time job, and their dogs are just fine. They are happy, healthy and well adjusted. And many of them do stay home alone all day while the owners are at work, once again without an issue. Most of the time they just sleep, chew on their toys, etc.

If you can control the temperatures in the garage, that might work well as a place for the dog during the day. You could easily set up a "potty place" for the dog using a large kids wading pool with shavings, kitty litter, or some other material in it and teach him to use it like a litter box. Since he's a boy, if he lifts his leg, you might want to put something in there like a short post for him to pee on. If you can't control the garage temperature it may still work as a solution during cooler months. Can you put in a dog door that goes out into a small enclosed area, just enough for him to potty? Or have someone come over to give the dog a break? I don't think it's a requirement, but it would be nice for the dog.


----------



## Vivling (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm new here and probably not as much of an expert as some of the others on here but here's my 2 cents anyway.

No, I don't think the garage is an option. In florida that will just get too hot and finding a way to safely cool the garage down would be complicated and expensive. It'd be a lot easier and safer just to keep the dog in the house. I would recommend thinking about how big of a issue any possible destruction of your house or things is to you. If it would really really bother you for your dog to have an accident or chew on something...you probably shouldn't have a dog. 

Crating is always option, but a better one is confining the dog to one room with easy to clean floors. I would say that time period is a little long for crating, and your dog may or may not take easily to the crate. Some dogs like it, others don't.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Marley of "Marley & Me" fame was kept in a garage in Florida...


----------



## Bengalfang (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. It has given me a lot to think about. Just to clarify my average time away would be 10ish. Every once in a while 10.5. And then 11-12 pretty rarely. I don't want people to think it's going to be 12 hrs everyda 

Dantero's post gave me an idea that I wanted to get thoughts on. What if I had a doggie door into my garage? Could I train him to use a make shift potty area that I create in there? As I said it's a large garage that can almost fit 3 cars. 

Again thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey, just some thoughts all of this....
You should put a thermometer in there on a day off and check the temp often, just to be sure it isn't too hot, or spend the day in there yourself. Also some fans, open windows (that the dog can't get out of), an AC unit if it is doable. 

Crate training has been a HUGE help for us, and I highly recommend it! Also consider taking a couple of days off when/if you get the dog to spend some time bonding, hanging out and getting to know each other. 

Can you come home at lunch? If not that might be pushing it. Keep in mind if you let her go to the bathroom in the garage, it may turn into the mindset that "peeing inside is ok" and turn into a universal problem. If you have a friend with a dog, who is often away for similar hours would the dogs be able to hang out together? You would have to make sure they get along supervised first, to see if they fight. Either way you are going to have to put a lot of time in every day for play, exercise and training. If you can't do this you really shouldn't get a dog. 

And finally be VERY careful about antifreeze, it doesn't take much to at least cause brain damage. I've talked to some friends who are mechanics/car enthusiasts. Wash your garage floors thoroughly! Use vinegar on them AND soapy water after, hose it down if you can. Then, if there are still "drip stains" on the floor from years of cars dripping fluids on the floor for the first several weeks spray that area daily (or more) with bitter apple. If you have a cracked, busted up (or dirt) floor it may be a bad idea all around. Be very sure to put ALL of your chemicals normally found in a garage way too high for the dog to reach, or in a secure cabinet. You don't know this dog very well, so puppy proof not just to protect your belongings, but to protect the dog! 

Good luck! It looks like you've got a ton of information from everybody to at least make an informed decision.


----------



## Squaw Valley Dogs (Jun 11, 2011)

We had a garage cat. He was an outdoors cat from a neighbor who had to move back to Denmark. We live in rural foothills on a cul-de-sac with only 3 houses. The temp. in the summer would get over 110 in the garage. I left a door open so he could go out and sack out in the shade someplace. Eventually, I just brought him in when I found him struggling with heat last year at age 18 or something. Our garage is insulated too. I wouldn't suggest a garage.

Crates are great. But THAT long is a bit too much. Our rule is 5 hours gone -- maybe 7 if it is night and they are sleeping. This is in part because we have a 1 hour commute each way to anywhere. I have had the pup crated and my mature trustworthy dogs free. But that isn't quite 11 hours every day. If you really really want a dog, can you investigate doggy daycare? Can you consider a smaller dog and one of those pee/grass/devices? Can you dedicate to an early AM walk and then a PM walk? Are you pretty much home after work rather than doing stuff? Do you work close enough to run home at lunch? I used to run 20 min each way and spend 20 min at home pottying, playing, walking the dog when I lived in the city. It is true most dogs have owners who work, and plans can be made to be fair to all.

On the other hand, a cat is good companionship at home. There are certain breeds that are more doglike (like Maine *****).


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Bengalfang said:


> Thanks for all the responses. It has given me a lot to think/ about. Just to clarify my average time away would be 10ish. Every once in a while 10.5. And then 11-12 pretty rarely. I don't want people to think it's going to be 12 hrs everyda
> 
> Dantero's post gave me an idea that I wanted to get thoughts on. What if I had a doggie door into my garage? Could I train him to use a make shift potty area that I create in there? As I said it's a large garage that can almost fit 3 cars.
> 
> Again thanks for all the thoughts.


It's certainly an idea. If you do it, per Ian Dunbar, I'd put the same material in the garage that you want the dog to go on when outside. If you want the dog to potty on grass, then put some sod or artificial turf in the garage.

When my Akita mix was living, he refused to go outside to potty during the day in the summer unless I made him go outside. The garage is going to be super hot during the day. You dog might decide it's way more comfortable to go in the house rather than in the garage. Especiallly if its a dog who has a hard time in heat : arctic breeds, like Huskies, smooshed faced breeds like pugs, very young, very old, etc..



Greater Swiss said:


> Hey, just some thoughts all of this....
> You should put a thermometer in there on a day off and check the temp often, just to be sure it isn't too hot,


It's going to be too hot in there, I guarrantee it.
And remember that Florida is humid. The thermometer might say 95 degrees (which is too hot) but it won't read the heat index which will be well over 100.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

The doggy door to the garage may be a good idea if you set it up right. I have a friend who did that. Cut a hole in the wall, put in a door and then built an enclosure in the garage so the dogs didn't have free roam of the garage - just the enclosure. Kept them away from things like anti-freeze and pesticides and from bolting when the garage door was opened.

If that's the potty area, you will have to be real vigilant about daily cleaning. Otherwise, it could get real nasty real quick, esp in the heat. There are kennel cleaners you can use that will do the trick.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Lisak_87>> yes but your situation is MONEY also, which this person might now have. When money is concerned, all things deemed luxury must be evaluated. Once you have graduated grad school, you will make more money, you might be able to rent a house wih a yard for Brady. Besides you are very devoted to & love Brady... That's the big difference . Also all dogs are different, this border/golden might be more high energy then Brady. 

Bengalfang>> I also vote no on the garage. I would ask the shelter if he is crate trained/house trained. If he is then you should have NP (of course there is always an adjustment period) but if he isn't or has separation anxiety then I would look to find another equally awesome shelter friend. A small dog might now be best as they often need more excersise then a big one lol. Just a thought
.... Have you looked into greyhound rescue?


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is that a bored, lonely dog tends to bark a lot. A dog barking in a garage can have an echo effect that makes it sound even louder. Your neighbors might not be too happy about that.


----------



## Mr dog lover (9 mo ago)

Vivling said:


> I'm new here and probably not as much of an expert as some of the others on here but here's my 2 cents anyway.
> 
> No, I don't think the garage is an option. In florida that will just get too hot and finding a way to safely cool the garage down would be complicated and expensive. It'd be a lot easier and safer just to keep the dog in the house. I would recommend thinking about how big of a issue any possible destruction of your house or things is to you. If it would really really bother you for your dog to have an accident or chew on something...you probably shouldn't have a dog.
> 
> Crating is always option, but a better one is confining the dog to one room with easy to clean floors. I would say that time period is a little long for crating, and your dog may or may not take easily to the crate. Some dogs like it, others don't.


You might try putting up a garage door screen. My neighbor has one on his garage so that he can let his dog get the fresh air however he is in the garage with his dog. The screen keeps the bugs out and any unwanted cats .He told me he purchased the screen on line at [link removed by moderator] it was the most reasonably priced for what he needed


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is 11 years old, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread, or join in any of our current discussions.


----------

